# Looking For Snowshoe Hare Information



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright, we Uncle and I have the grand snowshoe hare hunt in the UP every year. He just got layed off, and we still want to manage a hunt with much lower cost. This means not going to the UP and staying over night.


Looking for snowshoe hare information in LAKE, OSCEOLA, WEXFORD, or the surrounding areas. Not looking to overhunt a spot, one time a year thing.

Much state, federal, national land that is hard to sort out.

Please keep information vie PM, greatly appreciate it.


Thank you in advance! Buckhunter14


----------

